# Mel Gibson's Apocalypto



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, this movie looks just plain awesome. 

In terms of view, etc. Mel Gibson has always made the killing parts of movies look so realistic. EX:Braveheart, Passion of the Christ, etc

One thing that I KNOW that is confirmed is that this movie will have subtitles like the Passion of the Christ.

Apart from that, you guys know anything else?

here is a link.

Naruto Episode 101

Im going to the Theatre, but not on release date.

Maybe for christman or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2006)

Saw it, loved it, kicked ass


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

Idk if I want to go see it. I'll try sneaking into it, but I won't pay XD


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 9, 2006)

The Jews appearing at the end and destroying the civilization was a great twist ending,


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2006)

Actually that would be the people from spain....but if you were trying to be funny, two points for trying.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

Megaharrison said:


> The Jews appearing at the end and destroying the civilization was a great twist ending,



I actually wanted to see it because of your post then crazy messed it up for me by ruining the ending  

XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol come on, tell me you didn't guess the ending


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Lol come on, tell me you didn't guess the ending



;>_> I had a vague clue


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 10, 2006)

it looks neat. but i have no clue what its about.... the preview i saw didnt tel shit just look at the mexicans with cool piercings


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

The Laughing Man said:


> it looks neat. but i have no clue what its about.... the preview i saw didnt tel shit just look at the mexicans with cool piercings



XD I think it was the Mayans/Aztecs Beaners were not created till the Spaniards 
raped their women.

I think the movie is supposed to be about how they fueled their own extinction or something I seriously don't know.


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 10, 2006)

i meant the actors were mexican.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

The mayans were mexican, lolol. Anyway it's filled with action, lots of blood, good fighting, just go and watch it


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

The most I have learned is that the movie is about a man trying to make a good living for his family or someting like that.

The events happen and things lead to another and eventually...


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2006)

I saw the movie. Basically its about this guy trying to get back to his family who are stuck in the bottom of a hole. It was so bloody and realistic. I watched the late show and I left there feeling creeped out, but it was pretty good.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 10, 2006)

I need to see this movie. Indigenous People mixed with Spaniards equal Mexicans and other new breeds of Hispanics.


----------



## ymcauloser (Dec 11, 2006)

Acually im pretty sure a lot of the actors were native americans but no matter i saw the movie and it was friggin awesome. Story is not what i thought it would be but still great movie and best friggin action. 

WARNING: This movie isnt for the weak-hearted but if you can handle it then its at its best


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 11, 2006)

i saw a behind the scene type deal they were def mexicans!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

ymcauloser said:


> Acually im pretty sure a lot of the actors were native americans but no matter i saw the movie and it was friggin awesome. Story is not what i thought it would be but still great movie and best friggin action.
> 
> WARNING: This movie isnt for the weak-hearted but if you can handle it then its at its best



He went into mexico and picked up random people


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 11, 2006)

I enjoyed it. It could have used some more violence (it's not nearly as violent as it's made to be), and I would have loved to have seen a dark, night-time hunting scene between the main character and the opposing tribe. The ending wasn't all that satisfying either.

8/10


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 12, 2006)

Very Graphic. So if you don't have the stomach it is best to pass on it. But I have to say it is a very well told movie. As for the ending. If you pass'd the Jr. High level. You should know what happens.


----------



## Nico (Dec 12, 2006)

The movie was directed so well and looked very realistic. D: Though I wished that more people would see it even though past actions from the director's personal life was publicized nationally. D; The movie was good overall. It did just seem as a passing on film with Jaguar Paw talking about hunting about passing on the forest to the next generation. I did expect more of a bigger plot in the movie but Jaguar Paw attempting to save his family was good enough.


----------



## RugaRell (Dec 12, 2006)

Just saw Gibson on Leno promoting this movie, looks wicked, definitely be checking this one out


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2006)

Gobson made many graphic movies, but they won so many awards like best film and stuff.

If I liked  Braveheart, I will probably like this movie as well.

Gonna go watch it in the weekend.


----------



## stars4bea (Dec 13, 2006)

I really can't wait to see this movie!!  I've studied Mayan and Incan culture but I have to say Mayan is my favorite.  Past anthropologists (especially in the 60's and 70's) liked to think that the Mayans were a peaceful almost utopian society, but the truth is that they were as bloodthristy as the Aztecs.  If you look at some of their glyphs and wall paintings, they were actually very brutal towards their captives.  From the trailer, I can tell Mel Gibson did a good job portraying that ritualistic violence.  (not to mention the costumes!)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats gonna be the freaky parts of the movie....^^^


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, it was good, but I have neighbors who look more Mayan than that. Anyway there were a lot of mistake that CANT be looked down.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kukulcan was well know by the aztecs and the mayans as the god of the Wind, the Feather Serpent...not the SUN. 
Kukulcan was one of the most benevolent gods, he DIDNT want human sacrifices. Some say he was really a barbed man, a viking of some sorts, because he later went to the waters to the west... to his lands. Thats why the aztecs thought Quetzalcoatl/Kukulcan had come back in the form of Hernan Cortez and did his binding. 
They only cut the heads at the ...erh... (I dont know how to translate it).... The sacred "ball" play. Those who won where taken their hearts out, while the other were decapitaded. That and  City-state wars.
If they wanted to make Rain fall they should have been praying to Chac-Mool, wich maybe would have accepted the sacrifices.
The Mayan god of sun, (who's name scapes my memory right now) was a god who threw himself to the fire and became the Light in the Sky... Every day they sacrificed a person in order to make the sun rise the next morning. This is very important to the Spanish later.... they accepted Catolicism mostly because Jesus gave his live to save the mankind... wich was very similar to their beliefs.
They knew about astrological phenomena. That "OMG the sun is black" is BS. There are NOT mountains and waterfalls in this area... only ver very more to the south. When the Spanish came to those lands, most mayans already knew what to do with them....Shoot them arrows, and hard. Actually... one Spanish survived a shipwreck and was taken in the mayan society. He married and became an important figure, and one of his advices were to kill all the Spanish and not let them in this lands. 




I actually live in Cancún, near Tulum, Chichen itza and other arqueological areas. I repeat, it was a good movie, but people who actually know about this stuff is going crazy about all those points... They cant believe Mel really say they are mayans. Yeah, the clothes were nice and similar, I give him that... but I would have liked it more if it werent supossed to be Mayans.


----------

